# cherry barbs.



## Miss Tropical (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi all, how are you?

They say that cherry barbs only breed late at night or very early mornings. If I put a dark blanket over the breeding tank will it or won't it simulate night??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keleborn (Aug 26, 2013)

OLD school. Yes!


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Yes as long as the rest of the conditions are right.


----------



## Miss Tropical (Apr 19, 2013)

What do you mean by the rest of the conditions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

